# Good/bad home builders?



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm just wondering if anyone's had any experience with new home builders, who the builder was and how they found it? Are there builder's you'd recommend or say to avoid?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

ShannonC said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone's had any experience with new home builders, who the builder was and how they found it? Are there builder's you'd recommend or say to avoid?


Builders in most parts of the country are city-specific. Without your location, no one will be able to make recommendations.


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh yes, sorry, of course. I'm in Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

ShannonC said:


> Oh yes, sorry, of course. I'm in Edmonton, Alberta.


Me too.
Are you looking for infill or new subdivision? If new subdivision, what builders are in the area?


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

That's cool.  Looking in the North side of the city, basically anything along the Henday and East of St. Albert. 

Jayman is one that we love but I'm just not sure on quality. A few people have told me never to build with them...but that's just two people so was curious if anyone else had experiences. 

Some other builders are Pacesetter, Morrison,Sabal homes, Daytona, and Rohit.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

ShannonC said:


> That's cool.  Looking in the North side of the city, basically anything along the Henday and East of St. Albert.
> 
> Jayman is one that we love but I'm just not sure on quality. A few people have told me never to build with them...but that's just two people so was curious if anyone else had experiences.
> 
> Some other builders are Pacesetter, Morrison,Sabal homes, Daytona, and Rohit.


I'm in Calgary and built with NuVista. They have been fantastic. To find unbiased ratings I used The JD Power home builder rankings. Morrison came in first but NuVista was in the top 3

If price is comparable I'd go with Morrison. I don't have any experience with them but haven't heard anything bad about them, and I did a lot of research for our home


----------



## ShannonC (Nov 16, 2012)

OurBigFatWallet said:


> I'm in Calgary and built with NuVista. They have been fantastic. To find unbiased ratings I used The JD Power home builder rankings. Morrison came in first but NuVista was in the top 3
> 
> If price is comparable I'd go with Morrison. I don't have any experience with them but haven't heard anything bad about them, and I did a lot of research for our home


Thanks for the reply. I've never actually heard of NuVista. They must just build there. That JD site is really helpful. It seems here Dolce Vita got really high reviews, so I might consider them further. We went into a Morrison and just weren't really all that crazy about their overall designs. Jayman really just looked so much more attractive compared to everything else we saw. It could have just been that floor model perhaps. I'll look into them a bit further.


----------

